
Ask HN: How does LinkedIn's “trending” pulse work? - mattnumbe
Although I spend a lot of time reading articles on this site, I&#x27;m a beginner in terms of coding. I want to know how LinkedIn chooses articles that show up on my feed that for me are labeled &quot;Trending in the Staffing and Recruiting Industry&quot; because they often have nothing to do with the Staffing and Recruiting Industry. For example, today an article from Time titled &quot;Justin Bieber Is Trying to Shut Down This Website&quot; (clickbait) showed up. Is LinkedIn tracking what stories people in my industry are reading in their free time?
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Probably the only answer anyone can give here is "poorly."

